# Looking for best first-purchase vinyl music



## chibwack (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all, I registered here since it seems like the best place to find what I'm looking for. Basically, I've been collecting vinyl for a few years now, but almost entirely classic rock and whatnot. But I also have a closet love for classical music on the piano. For example, I've probably listened to this moonlight sonata  about a dozen times in the last week. I'd like to transition into collecting some classical records now, but have no idea where to begin. There aren't a lot of them in my city that I've been able to find so I'll be ordering online. That said, what are some of the best, most emotional, piano albums I should start out with? I'd really like if moonlight sonata's on there rather than the newer compositions. My biggest problem is that, as a newcomer, buying classical music is pretty different from rock. ie, led zeppelin IV is always just that, led zeppelin IV, but beethoven has a million different variations available from a million different pianists. So if you could recommend say 3 or 4 albums for me to start with I'd be forever grateful 

I'm looking for emotional piano music, though if its really good I could go for one with some guitar or something too. Thanks!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Emil Gilels - Beethoven: Sonata 14 "Moonlight" on Deutsch Grammophon.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Just go to your local swap meet and dig through the dollar bins. Classical vinyl is dirt cheap.


----------

